# Some neat PICS from this past weekend....



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 18, 2013)

It was a sunny day this past Saturday.  Wet from all the rain, but sunny.  Had some company and snapped some nice pictures.  Not of any Herd animal, but they work at the barn none the less..

First we have the mouse patrol, Frank (Orange and White) and Frank (Orange Tabby), they are brother and sister and do a great job of keeping the mouse, rat, wild rabbit and annoying bird population down.  I love it when they travel the fence boards.  Who can blame them, the ground was a muddy mess.










Thanksgiving 2011 - Obviously he avoided the dinner table.  He is the official Barn Greeter and always lets us know when anything out of the ordinary is going on.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 18, 2013)

Handsome turkey!

We got one here too that missed the table somehow too. :/


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 18, 2013)

Real nice turkey pic.

What are the other things? LOL


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 18, 2013)

Annoying Birds - Let me explain - before someone gets in a twist.  I do not feed wild birds because I do not want to put them in harms way, but before we got barn cats, I would have a problem with Starlings deciding to spend the night in the barn.  Do you know how much poop 100-200 starlings can create in one night.  I mean poop everywhere, on everything and in everything.  Now Frank and Fran take a trip up into the hay loft and keep all the unwanted birds out.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 18, 2013)

NICE photos! 

Those startlings are CRAZY in this area...they blacken the skies!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2013)

Our  Tom Turkey is eye candy. Purty...like yours! Ours is less of a greeter and more of a guarder. :/ 
Like the cat pics too. Silly cats.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute cats 

I love your turkey though, he's gorgeous.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 18, 2013)

*In your first post the names of the cats says "Frank and Frank"... I was thinking how funny they named two cats the same, and then in your second post you said Frank and FRAN... lol...


Your kitties are very cute!


And your turkey is VERY pretty... is he a Royal Palm?*


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha I have two thanksgiving 2011 survivers also. I could never eat TomTom and Henny Penny. After all what's the chances I'll get another Tom who will let me cuddle him.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 19, 2013)

Starling and House Sparrow - two of the many great imports delivered from the UK - hate em myself and sorry for my forefathers actions   
Frank and Fran look in top condition though


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful bird (and kitties).  I really think I am going to get a few turkeys to raise in the unused space behind our big barn.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Do you feed the cats at all or do they catch all of their food? They look great!


----------

